# New strange behavior at bedtime



## Nash.the.vizsla (Sep 16, 2017)

This week our 11 month old V has suddenly developed some weird behavior at bedtime. He has the option of his open kennel or a cozy cave in our bedroom to sleep and for the past few nights he has refused to lay down in either and instead stands awkwardly like he is afraid of something. We brought him to the vet the other day and she gave him a clean bill of Heath and thought it was possibly anxiety. Last night we tried ignoring the behavior and he just stood in the bedroom for most of the night. Has anyone had any similar issues? Thanks!


----------



## Najo (Feb 16, 2018)

Hard to say what the cause is, but I can throw out some thoughts. Have you checked the cozy cave to make certain an accident didn't occur, or if something else got in there? Is he using the cave when he does lay down? He likely wants to be with you in the bedroom but maybe has a problem with what he is given to sleep on? Maybe try a DAP spray or collar to see if it relaxes him, I have read of some success using these products. Does he whine at night while standing, or looking at anything in particular? Dogs have senses we can't fathom sometimes, and a scent or noise may be putting him on edge. 

Just a few thoughts off the top of my head. I hope you can get it figured out.


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes, I agree with Najo. If you can't find any object in there it's possible it's a smell, or perhaps he had some sort of fright in his 'cozy cave' and until he forgets that he may be reluctant to enter. Of course it's also possible he's waiting for an invitation onto the bed?  

Having a German Shepard as well as the Vizsla I'm coming to the conclusion that the exact same genes for braveness that are maximized in the GSD are minimized in the Vizsla. My almost 2yo Vizsla is very timid compared to the Shepard and has a sixth sense about anything that could be perceived as a threat. While she's almost fearless in the field I sometimes wonder if even the V's pointing is a cautious response arising from breeding for that timidity; I have never seen any of my German Shepard's point. 

Living with the V's almost psychic sense of safety (as well as their accompanying joie de vie) is just another trait that makes this breed so much fun for me!!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

+1 for checking for any physical issues, Nash displays the typical "OMG!" reaction of a V in some discomfort.

Something happened that spooked him. Do two things here: Clean both crate and cave and contents, and then go in yourself in front of him to not only reassure him, but get your smell on them. Invite him in, too...and then give a treat for him re engaging with both. Rinse and repeat until his santy is restored.

Until then have him stay in the choice that is OK for him (don't give him the choice, make it for him).


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Amos did this to us this winter. He has always slept in his crate in our room or on our daughter's bed. Something must've changed because all of a sudden one night, he would not go in the crate. We washed the bedding when it became a battle and lots of pitiful negotiating every night to get him to go in there. No luck. The thing that finally worked was one night we were desperate to get him in bed, so we drug an old sleeping bag out of the basement and threw it in the crate. He walked right in and it's never been a problem since. Note that the original bedding is still used under the sleeping bag, so I don't know if it was the extra cushioning, the extra warmth or just the change of scenery that worked, but it did the trick.


----------

